
Ask HN: What would you do if you won a the billion dollar Powerball? - crisnoble
There have been a few threads discussing how the expected value of your $2 is less than $2 or how lottos are a tax on the poor&#x2F;hopeful&#x2F;bad at rationalizing probabilities. In each one people have brought up that $2 is really more of a social conversation piece or way to imagine what you would do with that money, which you will certainly not get. So, what would you do if you got hit by the lotto bus? Buy an island? Become the next big VC?
======
jareds
Show up to my job as if nothing happened, get a tax adviser, and see if I
could get it in a blind trust. I'd turn in the ticket, disappear for a year,
and while doing that attempt to bootstrap a software company. If I failed I'd
open source what I worked on with the knowledge that the cost of failure would
not harm me in any way and be glad I had the freedom to try writing non-
trivial software by my self with no financial repercussions.

------
cylinder714
Mark Cuban's advice: [http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2016/01/mark-cubans-
tips-...](http://thescoopblog.dallasnews.com/2016/01/mark-cubans-tips-for-
eventual-winner-of-the-1-4-billion-or-more-powerball-jackpot.html/)

------
stray
Hire some talented people to build all the things I've wanted to build but
lacked the energy.

Specifically, I'd love to buy Clozure Associates.

And a house somewhere where it never snows.

And a dog.

------
droffel
Index funds. Vanguard, anyone?

